# Beginner Friendly clubs near Markham, ON?



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi, looking to join a beginner friendly club for road bikers... with the view of getting better at it. Are there any good clubs in the Markham area? I live near Bayview and Hwy 7. I know there is TBN but they usually meet at Finch which is quite a ways away


----------



## SkinnyDanny (Feb 5, 2005)

D'Ornellas Bike Shop (Scarborough, www.dornellas.com) has a great ride on Saturday mornings at 8am which starts at the shop and heads up north, usually around Stouffville/Bethesda, for a total of about 85km. The ride goes right through Markham and often people join into the ride from there while it is passing through. There are also other rides during the week, but they tend to be for more advanced riders.

Earlier in the summer, the Saturday group is always divided into "skills development" and "advanced". The skills group takes it a bit slower, with more focus on how to draft, how to ride in a pack and general etiquette. The ride leaders are amazing at coaching beginners. There are usually about 20 advanced and 10 or so skills riders on any given Saturday- a good mix of ages & men/women. Now that it's later in the year, the ride tends to be one big group. The website has plenty of info and should answer all of your questions in terms of location, cost, etc.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm a member of a club in Aurora.....(Wellington/Bayview / starting location)......its mostly a recreational club with many different skill levels.......From "A","B","C"....and even a ramblers group for newbies and cruisers. I was new to cycling this summer and found the group leaders to be very supportive........even the full on Gearheads will let you tag along at their 32+ pace and dont seem to mind me sucking their wheels. The B and C rides are 4 times/week and the club is very good at making sure nobody gets left behind.....(not the case with most clubs I'm told)

They have some club races and TT's every other week.

The club in run out of a bike shop in Aurora and gets major support and deals on stuff for club members.... website..http://www.cyclissimo.ca/club/club_index.htm

Anyways, good luck.....e-mail me if you have any questions or want to get together for a ride....I live Bloomington and Woodbine area.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks guys. I'm a big noob so tryin' to find a club for next season is a must. Most importantly is they're a friendly bunch, oooo my virgin ears.  

Cyclissmo is about 30 mins drive from my house, but they have a good shop, like I said I"m lookin for a nice lil atmosphere. Not looking forward to the commuting thats for one  was hopin I could just ride to the start point  Funny at that, I was ridin' by your area the other day, Didn't see much of anything  Except some mega huge houses just past Bloomington. 

Is it just me or are super gearheads a bit intimidating? Thats the impression I get when i go to d'ornellas or other geared up stores. It doesnt' make for exactly settling atmosphere. I'm sure there are lots of good people around, just gotta find the good bunch.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

Being new I can relate to what your talking about.......I walked out of D'or store and a few others before I came across the owners of Cyclissimo. I'm sure the guys and club at D'or are great guys but I found it a bit overbearng for newbie........after this summer I have a better understanding and knowledge. 

A few of our club guys ride up to the store for club rides from Markam (Kennedy/#7)

Our club has riders of every shape and size.....I'm 6'7" (was 280 lbs, now 255).....how far and at what average speed would you ride when riding in the country near my house...??

We have a club time trial this Wednesday night, drop by and you'll have an idea.......

I probably enjoy the social aspect of the club rides most of all........good luck, let me know if you want to go for a ride. I live on the south side of Preston Lake....just East of the mansions you rode past.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> Being new I can relate to what your talking about.......I walked out of D'or store and a few others before I came across the owners of Cyclissimo. I'm sure the guys and club at D'or are great guys but I found it a bit overbearng for newbie........after this summer I have a better understanding and knowledge.
> 
> A few of our club guys ride up to the store for club rides from Markam (Kennedy/#7)
> 
> ...


Up woodbine I'd say 15- 17mph, tops is 20mph, i don't remember the speed but my average for that ride including hills was 17.4mph. Not familiar with your area, we could ride if you'd like I'm just not sure where we coudl start off


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

There's only one 6' 7" rider I know and he is a pleasure to wheelsuck...not that you can see anything infront of him (hi Brian). I too would endorse Cyclissimo up in Aurora. They are a relatively new club (2nd year) and very friendly. I am a member of another club as well...they are very much into racing and a serious bunch which has its positives as well if you are into the competitive side of cycling.
Riding the region around Aurora is great as well because of the lack of vehicular traffic and wide open spaces. Much less intimidating for a newbie.
Hope to see you next year, I'm sure you will enjoy the club.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Clubs*

Hi Gary................are you bringing you new TT bike out to our last TT tonight.....?? It would be interesting to see how I fit on that thing.

You might actually be the only guy I could draft behind with any real noticible effect...LOL.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

That sounds good, i think I will give it a shot next year. Will probably be way out of shape for cycling but other sports will keep me breathing.


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey Brian how did the TT go? I'm on the road in San Fran right now and would have loved to get in the last TT of the year. 
See you on the weekend if you are riding on Saturday. Will miss the century on Sunday as I'm heading back out to California. Wish I had a bike with me!!!!!!!!!!!
Garry


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

Gary
TT went well, it was cold and windy but I managed to have my fastest time of the year. We turn around at the first side road above the hill on Kennedy......where do the Eagle turn around..?? I was 26min42sec......37kph, god thats punishing, next year maybe I'll practise those TT's a little, I'm never really ready for the pain, PUNISHING.

I travel alot for work sometimes and have longer layovers than what you would have. Its my first year cycling and I enjoy it .....so now I'm curious about those travel cases for a bike, I know AC and others charge but I might look into these.....any suggestions.

I'm probably going to try and find a golf game for Saturday sometime and save my legs for Sunday, might be a smaller turn out on Saturday.....who knows.

I have a cushy sales job so if you ever want to go for a ride thru the week in the mornings or afternoon let me know.

ps, what seat do you sit in when your working...?? A few friends that retired and an in-law who works for AC.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Are you guys still riding? I went out after a week off (keep overtiming at work), and it's damn cold. around 10 degrees C, lots of wind. 

Was planning to head over into Newmarket or just go past bloomington but I didn't even make it that far... went 13miles and called it a day... How do you guys keep warm? My toes were freezing and it felt like there was no blood in them, and I couldn't breathe well, too much mucus and now I've got a wheezing cough. I used to run so I know the cold air is up to your conditioning... Kinda disappointed with myself, called it quits wayyy too early. How are you guys liking the weather?

Mind you, I was wearing bike shorts, a long sleeved and a vest. Woke up at 7am to ride, rode about 20m and went home, way too cold, the wind went right through my clothes. Rode again at 2pm.

I think i need toe covers, tights and probably a nice jacket


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Layered clothing is definately the way to go. You don't want to be too warm but cold is no good either and obviously getting wet is a no no as well. The advantage of layers is that you can take them off as you start to get warm and just fold the outer layer in your rear bib pockets. 10C is not cold! The die hards ride all year long outdoors and I've done many rides subzero and found them quite enjoyable....as long as you are properly outfitted. Booties are definately a must as its no fun riding with freezing toes. Their not too expensive and will certainly make the ride much more comfortable. Some shoes have air vents on the bottom and I tape those over at this time of year. I've also experimented with thermal reflective insoles and thicker socks but booties are going to make the biggest difference. I've also got a set of booties that just strap over the toe area for the cool days that don't really require a full boot.
You may consider an indoor trainer as well to get you through the coldest months and those windy rainy days where riding is not much fun. With an indoor trainer you can train very specifically and now a days they have fancy electronic models as well (depending on how much you want to spend) like the Tacx imagic or the Computrainer that are virtual riding simulators.
I rode yesterday and it was about 8C and had a great ride.
Will be on the trainer though tonight.
Cheers.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

HighFlyer said:


> Layered clothing is definately the way to go. You don't want to be too warm but cold is no good either and obviously getting wet is a no no as well. The advantage of layers is that you can take them off as you start to get warm and just fold the outer layer in your rear bib pockets. 10C is not cold! The die hards ride all year long outdoors and I've done many rides subzero and found them quite enjoyable....as long as you are properly outfitted. Booties are definately a must as its no fun riding with freezing toes. Their not too expensive and will certainly make the ride much more comfortable. Some shoes have air vents on the bottom and I tape those over at this time of year. I've also experimented with thermal reflective insoles and thicker socks but booties are going to make the biggest difference. I've also got a set of booties that just strap over the toe area for the cool days that don't really require a full boot.
> You may consider an indoor trainer as well to get you through the coldest months and those windy rainy days where riding is not much fun. With an indoor trainer you can train very specifically and now a days they have fancy electronic models as well (depending on how much you want to spend) like the Tacx imagic or the Computrainer that are virtual riding simulators.
> I rode yesterday and it was about 8C and had a great ride.
> Will be on the trainer though tonight.
> Cheers.


Thanks! I thought about a trainer too, but my parents just got a stationary bike so I can use that through most of winter.

My body wasn't that cold, I was facing a lot of headwinds due to heading north (  ) it was just the airvents in my shoes that were freezing me up most likely. I think booties are a must too, how much are good ones? and what brands? 

About breathing... do you guys have any trouble with it? I found that my nose got all runny and the cold air hurt my lungs, I used to run cross country and i've even run in the middle of winter, and this is comparable. I've not got a body type that generates a lot of heat during exercise, and I don't sweat a lot during the winter time, so i'm prone to getting cold really fast. Once i get cold, it's not likely to get much better, no matter the exercise. I am thinkin about getting a mask to go over my nose and mouth... are there cyclist designed protection or do I have to look like a SWAT team member? I just hate that feeling of wheezing and really cold harsh air going into my nostrails and down my throat.


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm thinking $25.00 for some good booties, try Louis Garneau a Canadian manufacturer if you want to keep the price down. The beauty of some of the clubs is that they will give you 15% off your purchase if you are a member of the club. Both Cyclissimo and BikeSports offer deals to the Eagles and Cyclissimo riders. Then there's always Ebay if you are so inclined. I have a buddy that uses an inhaler when he rides because he gets congestion in the cold as well. We rode yesterday but he was not yet suffering from the cold...gets him around 5C if I recall. 
On cold days I find it very motivating to ride with a club because that is when you need the encouragement of others to keep going. If you want to have success in your first year I would highly recommend you keep riding through the winter on your parents trainer and set up some specific training plans so that you are just not spinning without a purpose. There are some excellent books on the market by Chris Carmichael (Lance's coach) and some more indepth training books by Friel (maybe a little too ahead of the game at this stage), also Burke. At this time of year most are thinking about base training which is long slow rides to get your body ready for more intense riding that will come in the late winter and spring.
Hope this helps..


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm pretty green also, not much experience with cold weather riding........also a bit of a wimp, I bought a bunch of gear while in Vancouver a few weeks ago, I found the shops had better selection than in TO as they ride year round in damp weather.

Last Saturday morning was a killer, seemed a lot colder than what the temp reading suggested in my car. Group rides are better/easier, you can hide or draft in the group to warm up if your freezing. I'm coughing on most rides, more when its cold, no congestion. 

I bought booties as my feet freeze pretty easy in my Sidi's....I think I paid $40 for the boot covers. I found the leg and arm stockings with a vest or light jacket are perfect for this fall weather, used a head band dealie on Saturday and it seemed to work well keeping my big freakin ears warm. Mountain Equipment CO-OP also carry bike gear.

Highflyer......you still on vacation....?? I'm good anyday or time this week to get together for a ride if its not raining...?? At what temp will you ride at...?? I'm thinking below 3-4 must be almost too painful..?? I would like to ride as much as I can before snowmobile season starts.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I'm way over budget on my bike spendings but I'll be stocking important stuff during the Bike Sale this weekend. Tubes/Kits/Pump/Wedge/tights/shorts/booties and spare money goes into more jerseys, and those paraphenilia. 

I've got Garneau shorts already, and I find them pretty decent for the price I paid, would definitely purchase them again.

It's not clear whether I will be in the area next spring so I am holding off getting a membership, do they go for one exact year or just a season? Eitherway I will hold off on that, but if I stay I will most likely join you guys at Cyclissimo, probably not ride with you though  Oh well, I am a quick learner.  I've got '7 Weeks to a Perfect Ride' by Carmichael but I dont' have a Heart Rate Monitor, which many of his drills require. I will try to adapt to them though. I just want to get a few more outdoor rides in before it gets too cold. I work pretty much all daylight hours (darn your plushy jobs! ) and need to pay off some school loans so I don't ride weekdays anymore.

Gormley, if you're up for a ride this weekend or next weekend, I'm game, weather permitting, and if I've got the right cold weather kit. I'll be riding to your area though, hopefully that doesn't kill me lol. General Warning, I'm extremely green and will probably end up annoying you to the point where you want to drop me by the end of the day, Fit but Raw is the term I'd use. 

Ps. Are Fleece Jackets any good for riding? That will probably be my makeshift vest for this fall.


----------



## shaq-d (Apr 19, 2004)

hey there, d'ornellas is a good cycling club, don't be intimidated if you're a noob. they split the saturday ride into a "training" and advanced, and the trainign ride goes at a good pace and you learn stuff too. MEC is a great source for bike clothing. 

i also get bike clothing from canadiancyclist.com store, and on the online sites.. for example supergo has a sale now for $50 for a nice descente vest which i just received today, it's awesome.

fleece vests are fine and do the job, but they're not all that windproof or windresistant. wind resistance/proofness goes a long way... you don't need much material at all to stay warm if you're cycling and u got a windproof vest or jacket. and cycling specific vests/jackets have reflective lining which is nice.

finally..u could always commute if u wanna bike on the weekdays.

sd


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi There - 

Good to hear the folks at Cyclissimo are good and freindly people. I plan on joining their club rides this spring. Tracy and Jim are always smiling and I feel welcome in there store. Hope I can make it out there on a regular basis soon!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*Donut Ride*



SkinnyDanny said:


> D'Ornellas Bike Shop (Scarborough, www.dornellas.com) has a great ride on Saturday mornings at 8am which starts at the shop and heads up north, usually around Stouffville/Bethesda, for a total of about 85km. The ride goes right through Markham and often people join into the ride from there while it is passing through. There are also other rides during the week, but they tend to be for more advanced riders.
> 
> Earlier in the summer, the Saturday group is always divided into "skills development" and "advanced". The skills group takes it a bit slower, with more focus on how to draft, how to ride in a pack and general etiquette. The ride leaders are amazing at coaching beginners. There are usually about 20 advanced and 10 or so skills riders on any given Saturday- a good mix of ages & men/women. Now that it's later in the year, the ride tends to be one big group. The website has plenty of info and should answer all of your questions in terms of location, cost, etc.


Would you or anyone from the Scarboro area know of (or maybe it's remember) the Donut Ride starting from Laird and Eglinton years ago....whole area changed now of course? It was done by Scarboro Cycling club and included greats like Jocelyn Lovell in the old days riding up to Musselman Lake. Just curious!


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

Donut ride is still going......I have no idea where it starts, I'm probably nuts enough but sadly not fast enough from what I've been told by some of those that still ride it.

F1.Dave....nice race on the weekend, looks like young Rosberg has potential to be as fast as his pops.......looks like a good season if they can keep a car around or under Kimi.



.


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi - 

Just wanted to share my first club-riding experience with the Cyclissimo club today.

I showed up at 1pm and met a few people before the ride started. Everyone seemed friendly and the rides were split into two groups to start. The people organizing the ride were organized and made sure no one got dropped. If anyone did fall back, at least one person waited, but from what I saw it was probably two or more people who waited.

I've been riding the rollers during the winter and so my fitness is good, so I had no problem staying with the second group. I look forward to joining the A group sometime soon.

I have also joined the Oshawa Cycling Club to have some more options as well. Hope that experience is positive as well.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

*club ride*

F1, glad you had a good time, ,it was a beauty day for getting out on the bike. We didn't get a chance to meet, I went out with the first group, we split a few times also as some people wanted to ride faster or longer routes. 

I've been told that its rare for a cycling club to wait for anyone that gets dropped.........find a group that fit you best and determine if your the punished or the punisher.

I drive a Honda Ridgeline and ride a Marinoni bike, say hello next week.


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey gormleyflyer2002 - 

I'm the fellow trying to cram my bike into my Honda Civic - I was 'almost' parked beside you. I'll be sure to formally introduce myself if I show up next week.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ah, For sure, I guess your considering getting some kind of bike rack or riding to the store for rides when it gets warmer. Where do you live..??


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmmm, a bike rack is definitely a great idea - I live in Markham so riding to the store is a bit hardcore at the moment for me, maybe as I get more endurance it'll all be good. At the moment shoving the Litespeed in the back will have to do for right now.

I think I either got a little sun or windburn on the face - I look a bit odd at the moment!

Dave


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

f1junkie said:


> Hey gormleyflyer2002 -
> 
> I'm the fellow trying to cram my bike into my Honda Civic - I was 'almost' parked beside you. I'll be sure to formally introduce myself if I show up next week.
> 
> ...


my gosh, Dave! i too, am going to join the cyclissimo club! and i too have fun trying to cram my bike into my Honda Civic  maybe i'll see u sometime!


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi All -

Just also wanted to say I came back from a weekday ride with the folks from the Oshawa Cycling Club. I realize it's not Markham, but the roads are awesome and the people even better. A great bunch of people who were very friendly and also able to pick up the pace from time to time. 

It's a bit of a drive, but for those folks who have time during the morning on Mondays, Wednesdays or Fridays, give them a try, I'm sure you'll have a good time.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

*Small Groups in Markham/Stouffville?*

Hello Again - 

After joining a couple of clubs this summer, I still think I prefer to ride alone. I have noticed some small groups of riders in the Markham/Stouffville area on my rides. One was a small group riding up Kenedy past Stouffville Road in what seemed to be light blue racing kit, as well as other groups on 10th Line and York/Durham Line. Surely some of those people read these forums - any chance of sharing who you are and when you folks head out? It might be nice to ride with people on my local stomping grounds....

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Autopilot (Aug 3, 2013)

I didn't think it would exist but it does on this forum to find some folks in the Markham area and interested in group rides. This thread is 6 yrs old and not sure if it's still active. I'll take a shot anyways... Moved to Markham in June so I'm still rather new to the neighbourhood surroundings. Although I've been into cycling for a good 25+ yrs, the last 13 was on a Mtn bike and last month decided to go with a road bike and bought a CAAD10 5 . I enjoy riding on early morning weekends doing about 50km/week on my own in the Steeles Ave/Major Mack & Donald Cousen's/ York Durham Line area and around the zoo. Avg riding speed is about 20-22km. If anyone is interested in riding in this area or close by I'd be happy to join in.

I too am thinking of joining a club for the first time in Markham or Scarborough starting early next season but I'm not sure which. Just conditioning my old bones now so that I won't get dropped on my first ride should I decide to join a club on a long ride. The threads here have been helpful, though rather old, and not sure if much has changed. Looking the hear back from anyone.

Cheers.


----------



## qwertasdfg24 (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's a list of all bike clubs in Ontario

OCA Affiliated Clubs | Ontario Cycling Association

I was looking for the same thing as you were earlier this year, i found Brampton Cycling Club, no drop, they have 4 tiers of speed, excellent people in the club. I understand it's a bit far from Markham/Scarborough, as it is closer for me from Mississauga. maybe you can find a club suitable for you from the list above.

have fun riding!


----------

